

Ask HN: Is anyone else experiencing unstable behavior with Google search? - wwwtyro

For the last month or so (I honestly don't recall when this began, could be longer), I have been experiencing unstable behavior with Google search. Indefinite pauses with the search results grayed out, searching for something similar to what I typed, but messed up/shortened/slightly garbled, indefinite pauses with a blank webpage. Just a bunch of strange behavior, really. Anyone else? If so, it's hard to believe Googlers don't notice, so what gives?
======
mergy
I think it's related to the extra crap they are adding on the results. I did a
post on this a couple weeks ago -

[http://mergy.org/2013/01/what-is-up-with-the-insane-long-
goo...](http://mergy.org/2013/01/what-is-up-with-the-insane-long-google-
results-url-now/)

------
mikecane
I haven't seen that. But I have seen when clicking on a search result an
interminably-long URL pop up in my URL bar that takes far longer to resolve
than in the past when searching. And getting the same result twice in Google
Books is a matter of luck.

------
logn
Yeah, ever since they rolled out Google Instant Search. It's never worked
right for me. Yes, I restarted my machine. No, I'm not switching from Firefox.

~~~
onlyup
Yeah, I don't enjoy the instant search experience and have used it on multiple
laptops and desktops.

------
devonbarrett
Yes this will happen to me if after a search I try to amend what is in the
search bar. However, simply clicking on the search icon resolves this.

------
thomseddon
Only when I have a crappy internet connection

